# Does anyone know???



## ms1230 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a 2000 audi s4, and have recently been told that swapping cams from a V6 passat can increase the performance of my car. It sounds like it could be possible but I would like to know if anyone knows any specific information or has done this before. I am about to replace my t-belt and would like to throw the passat cams in while im there, if in fact, it would increase the performance. If anyone could help me out with some info I'd appreciate it.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone know??? (ms1230)*

After other major performance upgrades, some ppl play with 2.8 heads on the 2.7T... but haven't heard of Passat cams being a promoted 2.7T performance mod so you may want to investigate further. Most StageIII 2.7T's are running stock cams.
Do you have the cam specs for each?


----------



## ms1230 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone know??? (GLS-S4)*

I dont have the specs for either 2.8 or 2.7. All I was told was the 2.8 cams provided more lift and duration. Problem is I dont know if that would help or hurt the cars performace. But after hearing what you have to say, and not knowing anyone whos done this before ill probably just leave it alone. If I find more info ill post it up here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Europiece (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone know??? (ms1230)*

This is true. Common swap between NA and turbo 5cyl cars as well. I haven't actually done back to back dynos, but I would say 10-15 hp difference max.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone know??? (Europiece)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Europiece* »_This is true. Common swap between NA and turbo 5cyl cars as well. I haven't actually done back to back dynos, but I would say 10-15 hp difference max.

You know they fit? Got specs?
You certainly won't see 10-15HP without other major mods first, like bigger Turbo's and higher boost, etc. Stock 2.7T cams have ALOT of headroom.


----------



## Europiece (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone know??? (GLS-S4)*

I'm not sure if it's engine code specific, but it's a common swap to do the intake cams, and I was talking crank, and I said max!


_Modified by Europiece at 2:31 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## Europiece (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone know??? (Europiece)*

"Nick G and I measured that the 2.8 USA cams have about 0.043" more lift than stock and the 2.8 Euro/RS4 cams have about 0.030" more lift than stock...
so, I put the USA cams in my car and checked the airflow out...19-20 psi peak tapering to whatever k03's do on my car...say, maybe slightly less than 1 bar.
i have no idea if the duration is the same. i bet it is, but who knows. the car runs fine, though, there is a hiccup from 3800-4200 rpm now. 
anyway, it LOOKS like I have a slight gain from 5600-5700 up to redline where the airflow doesn't taper as bad. Regardless, I'm on POS original k03's and can't believe I went through all of this








If I figure anything else out, I'll post. Docslow mini-person and I are supposed to meet up and go over things since he and I pretty much have the same car but he is on stock cams."
-Mike from VAST Performance


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone know??? (Europiece)*

Looks like your not alone with the mid-RPM stutter with 2.8 intake cams on a 2.7T
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4/msgs/2135140.phtml
Some cam specs
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4/msgs/1710029.phtml


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 6:21 AM 7-17-2008_


----------

